

HP Ships Switches With Malware Infected Flash Cards   - techinsidr
http://www.securityweek.com/hp-ships-network-switches-malware-infected-flash-cards

======
sdfjkl
A virus that the hardware it's shipped with cannot execute.

You have to take the CF card out of it, stick it into your Windows machine,
then run the virus manually (assuming that anyone who's administering modular
switches of this price class knows not to have autorun enabled, if it even
uses that).

This isn't very newsworthy I'm afraid.

~~~
jemka
>A virus that the hardware it's shipped with cannot execute. You have to take
the CF card out of it, stick it into your Windows machine...This isn't very
newsworthy I'm afraid.

The fact that any potentially malicious software shipped on hardware (whether
or not it directly affects the hardware it was shipped on) is indeed
newsworthy and should be a red flag for HP's current and potential customers.

This was obviously a breach in security somewhere along the line and hopefully
it will soon be fixed and steps are taken to prevent future issues.

------
JoeAltmaier
In other news, Dell Ships Every Computer with Tons of Crapware

